# Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!



## Anglerboard-Team (6. Juli 2007)

Liebe Boardies,

mein Geographie- und Französischstudium auf Lehramt neigt sich dem Ende zu, ich muss nun meine Abschlussarbeit (Examensarbeit) verfassen. Da ich leidenschaftlicher Angler bin, hat natürlich auch meine Examensarbeit im Fach Geographie mit dem Thema Angeln zu tun. Das Thema lautet: 

*Potenziale des Angeltourismus für die Tourismuswirtschaft Südostasiens​*

Komparative Potentialanalyse selektierter Destinationen in Vietnam und Thailand

Worum geht es, was möchte ich in Erfahrung bringen und untersuchen?

Der folgende Fragebogen ist Teil einer Examensarbeit am Geographischen Institut der Georg-August-Universität Göttingen, dessen Ziel es ist, das touristische Verhalten von Anglern zu erfragen, um dieses in einem weiteren Schritt auf Standorte in Vietnam und Thailand zu übertragen. 

Touristisches Verhalten meint konkret: wo und wie oft betreiben deutsche Angler Angeltourismus, worauf legen sie hierbei Wert. Anhand dieser Daten soll dann in ausgewählten Destinationen in Vietnam und Thailand  untersucht werden, inwiefern den Ansprüchen der deutschen Angler Rechnung getragen wird. Zur empirischen Datenerfassung vor Ort beginnt eine umfassende Feldforschung Ende Juli (22.07.-05.09.2007 in Vietnam, 05.09.-22.09.2007 in Thailand). 



Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich und meine Arbeit unterstützen und folgenden Fragebogen ausfüllen würdet. 

Unter der Adresse http://www.zandertwistern.de/Fragebogen_Angeltourismus.doc könnt ihr euch den Fragebogen im Word-Format herunterladen, speichern, ausfüllen und bitte an folgende Adresse zurückschicken: 
profiblinker@gmx.net

Hilfestellungen für das Ausfüllen: 

1. Fragebogen herunterladen *klick*

2. Die jeweiligen Kästchen per drücken der linken Maustaste mit einem Kreuz versehen

3. Dort, wo keine Kästchen sind, sondern eine Platzhaltelinie, bitte die Linie durch die Antwort ersetzen, bzw. gleich     nach der Frage die Antwort eintippen

4. Die Änderungen speichern und das Word-Dokument an profiblinker@gmx.net zurückschicken 

Bearbeitungszeit: ca. 5-10 Minuten 

Bei Fragen oder Problemen könnt ihr mir jederzeit eine Email schicken. Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für eure Unterstützung. Die Ergebnisse werden selbstverständlich auch im Anglerboard veröffentlicht. 



> Es gibt ein kleines Problem: man kann die Kästchen nach Dowload alle anklicken und sich so durch die Fragen arbeiten. Man muss aber, um dort, wo die Linien sind etwas schreiben zu können, danach noch etwas ändern, sprich:
> 
> Rechte Maustaste irgendwo oben in Word in der Leiste drücken, dann auf Formular klicken und schnell auf das Schloss-Symbol ganz rechts gehen. Dann ist das Dokument frei und man kann hineinschreiben.
> 
> ...



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Steffen Schulz (Bubbel2000)


----------



## esox82 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Zählt das,wie oben erwähnt,nur für deutsche angler,oder auch für ausländer?
mfg Andy


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

*ACHTUNG!!*

Kam gerade als Mail von Bubbel:


> Es gibt ein kleines Problem: man kann die Kästchen nach Dowload alle anklicken und sich so durch die Fragen arbeiten. Man muss aber, um dort, wo die Linien sind etwas schreiben zu können, danach noch etwas ändern, sprich:
> 
> Rechte Maustaste irgendwo oben in Word in der Leiste drücken, dann auf Formular klicken und schnell auf das Schloss-Symbol ganz rechts gehen. Dann ist das Dokument frei und man kann hineinschreiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hallo Esox 82! Na klar, alle können teilnehmen. Anleitung und Fragebogen genau lesen, da wirst du auch auf Nationalität stoßen und ab geht's


----------



## esox82 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Esox 82! Na klar, alle können teilnehmen. Anleitung und Fragebogen genau lesen, da wirst du auch auf Nationalität stoßen und ab geht's


 
ok,danke,dann leg ich mal los


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

ich hoffe, ihr macht alle mit, auch wenns ein bissel umständlich ist. Für Fragen zum Thema und Hilfestellungen bin ich erstmal noch bis zum 21.07.2007 da. Ich werde mich bemühen, auch vor Ort in Vietnam und Thailand ein Hotel mit Internet zu bekommen. Dann kann ich hier natürlich auch reinschauen und ein paar News von dort geben.

Bin gespannt auf eure ausgefüllten Bögen!


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hier nochmal ne Anleitung... wie man das genau macht mit dem "Freischalten" der Linien:
... einfach auf das Bild klicken 

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/3862/bubbelhj8.th.jpg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

WOW Franz, bin begeistert! Danke für die spontane unangekündigte Unterstützung!!!!!! Super Idee!!!!!! 3 Fragebögen habe ich schon zurückbekommen, besten Dank


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hab noch nen Rechtschreibfehler gefunden


> Nein, der Erfolg beim Angeln steht im Fordergrund



.. Vordergrund...


----------



## esox82 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

so,meins ist raus,ich hoffe,es hat geklappt
mfg Andy


----------



## Bambine (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Bubble2000 - Steffen Schulz,
ich würde auch sehr an Deiner fertigen Examarbeit interessieren. ;-)

Weisst jemand wie man unter OpenOffice diesen Schreibschutz entfernt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

mmh, ich weiß das leider nicht! vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand anderes! tut mir leid...


----------



## Fxxziexxr (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

@Bambine
@Bubbel2000

Dann fragt hier im Board doch mal "Lachsy", die kennt sich doch mit EDV usw. aus.

Greets
fozzie


----------



## MelaS72 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*



Bambine schrieb:


> Bubble2000 - Steffen Schulz,
> ich würde auch sehr an Deiner fertigen Examarbeit interessieren. ;-)
> 
> Weisst jemand wie man unter OpenOffice diesen Schreibschutz entfernt.



den Schreibschutz bei OpenOffice kannst du nach folgenden Schritten deaktivieren:

In der Symobolleiste "Formate" anklicken. Dort den Klick auf "Bereiche" machen. In dem Fenster entfernst du den Haken bei Schreibschutz. "Übernehmen" "OK" - fertig!


----------



## Lachsy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

oder einfach unten rechts in der leiste auf "schreibgeschützt Bereich x" klicken, öffnet sich das fenster, "geschützt" haken wegnehmen


----------



## mowerpac (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hallo, 
Hab es gerade ausgefüllt. Kleine Anmerkung für die Mac-User : Schreibschutz aufheben bei Office X unter Extras/Schreibschutz aufheben  (Für die freien Fragen)
Viel Erfolg bei der Examensarbeit, arbeite auch gerade an meiner Diplomarbeit (oder auch nicht wie man hier sieht...)


----------



## FlipDaFish (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hi mein Formular ist auch raus...
An alle die gerne Umfragen ausfüllen:
Ich bin gerade mit meiner Gruppe dabei ein Projektstudium auf die Beine zu stellen. Wir haben vor eine vollautomatische Salatbar zu entwickeln. Wäre Nett, wenn ihr den Fragebogen unter: http://www.adamndula.de/umfrage/umfrage.html
ausfüllen würdet. Hat zwar nichts mit Angeln zu tun, wär aber trotzdem sehr nett...
Danke im Voraus...
MfG 
Philipp


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

hi zusammen. bis jetzt habe ich 13 bögen, hoffe, es geht weiter so gut, pro tag um die zehn, das wäre klasse!!! gute nacht zusammen...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Auch heute wieder allen ein kräftiges Dankeschön, die sich Zeit nehmen, meinen Bogen auszufüllen. 18 sind es bis jetzt, so an die 100 wären schon super, besser noch mehr, keine Frage!!!!  Also, haut ran!


----------



## Bambine (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> den Schreibschutz bei OpenOffice kannst du nach folgenden Schritten deaktivieren:
> 
> In der Symobolleiste "Formate" anklicken. Dort den Klick auf "Bereiche" machen. In dem Fenster entfernst du den Haken bei Schreibschutz. "Übernehmen" "OK" - fertig!



vielen Dank MelaS72, hat einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## j4ni (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Uniserver down? Kann den Fragebogen aktuell net ziehen?


----------



## fiskes (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

hat einwandfrei funktioniert
Robert


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Ja, die Uniseite ist down. Den Fragebogen gibt es jetzt *hier*!!!
Werde Thomas bitte, diesen Link durch den alten zu ersetzen!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hallo zusammen...Habe bis jetzt 30 Fragebögen zurückerhalten. Danke an alle Teilnehmer. Hoffe es kommen noch viele dazu.


----------



## robi_N (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Mit OpenOffice ist das voll der Mist.
Hätte da ja gerne mitgemacht, aber mein OpenOffice lässt mich die Formulareinstellungen nicht ändern.
Sonn Driss eh


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

schade robi.


----------



## cmaxx (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hallo Steffen,

bin gerade erst zufällig auf Dein Thema gestoßen habe Dir gleich den Fragebogen zurückgeschickt.

Gruß Max


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

besten dank!!!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

32 Bögen? bitte, das geht besser...los Boardies, hat in die Tasten und schickt mir bitte mehr Bögen. Erzählt es euren Angelkumpels, ich brauche einfach mehr Daten, würd mich freuen!!!


----------



## alf1955 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hallo Steffen,
Ich habe heute erst den Tröt gelesen und den Bogen auch ausgefüllt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.
Gruß
Alf


----------



## Laserbeak (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Und weg ist der Bogen.

:vik:


----------



## floh72 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Is raus der Bogen!!!^^


----------



## Jungferntaler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

bearbeitet und raus. 

viel glück und erfolg


----------



## Klausi2000 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Bogen ist unterwegs ... 

Viel Erfolg!
Klausi


----------



## Lumpi1981 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

So Fragebogen ist raus


----------



## chippog (1. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

ui, habe gar nicht erst gelesen, dass man da mit einem trick auch text reinschreiben kann. stattdessen ein zweites worddokument von mir. hoffentlich klappt das auch? viel erfollech! chipp


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hallo zusammen! Dank des Newslettereintrages und des Beitrages in der Anglerpraxis habe ich nun heute, bis jetzt, bereits ca. 20 neue Bögen erhalten!!! Zur Zeit sind es somit 56, die 100+ rücken näher. Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich bei allen Boardies für ihre Teilnahme und hoffe, dass mir die restlichen Angleoboardmitglieder einen Bogen ausgefüllt zurückmailen  Gibt ja ein paar tausende. 

Nur mal so als Meldung: Ich war zunächst in HCMC auf der Suche nach angeltouristischen Angeboten. Bis auf Angelteiche vor Ort, eine Art put-and-take Teiche, die für die Lokalbevölkerung konzipiert wurden gab es lediglich ein Reisebüro im Backpacker-Viertel, die ein Angebot für eine Angeltour auf Phu Quoc Island vertreiben. Ich bin zunächst nach Vung Tau gefahren. Hier gibt es, nach meiner Recherche, drei Angebote, ein Unternehmen mit 3 Schiffen und zwei kleinere Unternehmen, die Angeltouren als Nebenverdienst anbieten. Habe viele interessante Details in Erfahrung bringen können, die meine Erwartungen übertroffen haben. Zur Zeit weile ich in Mui Ne, eine Art Badeort. Hier bin ich erst gestern eingetroffen und durch die starken Regenfälle gezwungen, in meiner Hütte zu bleiben. Wetterbesserung aber in Sicht! Gegen Ende der Woche will ich mich nach Nha Thrang aufmachen, dann ersteinmal zurück nach HCMC fahren, um letztendlich nach Phu Quoc Island zu reisen. Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, so ein zwei Jahre, plus Übersetzer, so würde ich sicherlich weitaus mehr herausfinden können. So muss ich mich mit dem begnügen, was in meinem Rahmen möglich ist.


----------



## Nick_A (2. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hi Steffen, #h

auch von mir ist der ausgefüllte Fragebogen eben raus !

Nochmals viel Erfolg bei der Examensarbeit. :m

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Trophybass2008 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

raus ist er!!
Viel Glück!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

mal eine anmerkung: einige boardies haben geschrieben, sie hätten bedenken bezüglich der vergangenheit des landes, also vietnamkrieg und den damit verbundenen folgen und auswirkungen. wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass es diesen krieg gegeben hat, so wäre ich nie darauf gekommen; denn in vietnam selbst, dort wo ich bis jetzt war, im norden und im süden its nichts davon zu spüren. meine mutter meinte, ich solle aufpassen, dass ich nicht entführt werde ;-) lächerlich, hier wird einem höchstens was aus der tasche im gewühl geklaut, das ist alles und selbst das ist mir und denen die ich kenne nie passiert. hier fühle ich mich nachts alleine auf der straße sicherer als in deutschland. hier kann man seinen urlaub voll und ganz genießen. ein aufregendes land und es gibt hier un mui ne z.b. sehr viele touris und es ist nichtmal saison! franzosen, deutsche, amis, engländer...das land ist nicht ohne grund ein so genannter tigerstaat. nicht nur touristisch gesehen entwickelt sich das land rasant. und sozialistisch ist es eh nur auf dem papier. es gibt so viele typen in uniform, das ist so herrlich lächerlich, wie an fasching  einfach mal herfliegen und eine rundreise machen, im norden starten, in hanoi und dann alles mitnehmen was geht und von saigon aus zurück nach germany oder noch besser: ganz asien bereise, lohnt sich. teuer? nur der flug, der rest ist ein traum. habe heute für 80 cent mittaggegessen. normal so um die 2 euro. und die qualität ist gut. die resorts und hotels, vor allem die hotels in hcmc sind mit bis zu 5 sternen angegeben, den kann man auch 10 geben. service vom feinsten, luxus pur. nicht ohne grund macht brad pitt hier urlaub  so, könnte ewig weiterschreiben, das nur mal so am rande. musste einfach was schreiben, denn vietnam ist einfach genial krieg? im film noch zu sehen, hier schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## Fishing (5. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hi Steffen,

Fragebogen ist eben 'raus.
Gutes Gelingen bei der Examensarbeit.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

74 habe ich nun. Noch 26, dann haben wir die 100 voll. Dann will ich 200, ist das in Ordnung?


----------



## Ghanja (15. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Bogen ist raus ... |supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hier ist es etwas ruhig geworden, so auch in meinem Posteingang  Daher wollte ich hier nochmal einen Aufruf starten: Ich brauche meeeehr Bögen! Wäre klasse...


----------



## goeddoek (26. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hast wieder Post, Steffen #h


----------



## butje_hh (27. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Habs grad abgesendet, solltest vieleicht auf den Bogen mit draufschreiben das und wie man bei den verschiedenen Textbearbeitungsprogrammen den Schreibschutz entfernt, würde einiges einfacher, denke ich:m
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Hi Butje, das steht doch alles hier auf der ersten Seite, sogar mit einer Anleitung


----------



## butje_hh (27. August 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Ups, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Boardie Braucht Hilfe!!!*

Endspurt Leute, motiviert doch bitte noch andere und schickt mir ein paar weitere Bögen zu, würde mich sehr freuen!


----------

